# paslode nailerIM250/F16 problems(again)



## nexus435 (Jan 28, 2009)

i have been having some problems with my nial gun and i am led to beleave that the light on the side flashing from red to green reptably means there is a fault in the electroncis,i no that when the light is just red the bat is flat and when flashing green it is charged.i have tryed using 3 dif bats and cleaned it 2 time and i know that every thing has been put back as it was as iv been doing it for years.dose any one no why it is flashing green and red and why it wont work at all apart from the fan going round really really slow?pls help its costing my money lol.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Check to make sure all the electrical connections are good inside the gun...other then that I really don't know.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

spend the extra money and buy the dewalt cordless nailer... had mine for 2 years and love it! i always had problems with the pasloads especialy in winter


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ive never had problems with impulses


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The dewalts are huge compared the the Paslode Impluse guns...I can't stand using the Dewalts...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

its good to have some air guns too when the impulses get temperamental


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

nexus435 said:


> why it wont work at all apart from the fan going round really really slow?pls help its costing my money lol.


The only thing you didn't mention was trying a new gas cartridge. If the gas is near the expiration date, that can cause misfiring or no-firing.

Bob


----------



## tooldiscount1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi sounds like the spark unit assembly has blown or the fan has gone.
the spark unit is the little black box in the handle.
The only way to test which one is to plug in a new one .
They are both expensive,
I would also try taking fan unit out (keep in housing) & see what happens. 
Sometimes the fan blade jams & this causes flashes as well. To replace fan blade you need a torx bit, usually a number 7. You can get a complete miniature torx bit set on ebay for about $5 dollars.
You will need torx bit set anyway if you are changing motor.
If not stuck fan then get a repair shop to see if they can plug in spark unit or motor to see if that solves problem, as to buy parts and still not work will drive you nuts. 
Cheers
lance


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> The dewalts are huge compared the the Paslode Impluse guns...I can't stand using the Dewalts...


 they are larger, but i have NEVER had to stop to un-jamb, clean, or warm up the gun. save on gas containers too. plus it uses the same charger and batteries as my other cordles.... there's too many positives and other then the size and price, i have no complaints. just my 2 cents


----------



## Burkk (Apr 8, 2008)

nexus435 said:


> flashing from red to green reptably.


Sounds like the electrical system has gone into over load protection. There may be something wrong with the fan motor or the wires going to the fan motor. Remove the cap and grill then inspect the red and black fan motor wires and if the wires are pinched or broken this may be your problem. If you just bought the tool that should be covered under warranty.

Burkk
NGD


----------



## riggers386 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Intermittent Misfire*



nexus435 said:


> i have been having some problems with my nial gun and i am led to beleave that the light on the side flashing from red to green reptably means there is a fault in the electroncis,i no that when the light is just red the bat is flat and when flashing green it is charged.i have tryed using 3 dif bats and cleaned it 2 time and i know that every thing has been put back as it was as iv been doing it for years.dose any one no why it is flashing green and red and why it wont work at all apart from the fan going round really really slow?pls help its costing my money lol.


I had the same problem, for three years - from almost new. Finally found out what it was....
Take off the cover from the cylinder head and you will see a connector with three wires coming from it. (This goes to a microswitch at the front of the cylinder head.) pull the connector apart and put it back a few times. Thats all I did, and it's fine now. Poor quality connectors really, for such an application, in my opinion - as are the contacts on the batteries and inside the gun. Paslode need to sort this out. Hope this sorts it out - I know how frustrating it is.


----------

